# Article: Pull-Brew-Melt | The Indie Coffee, Tea and Chocolate Festival



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

You can view the page at http://coffeeforums.co.uk/content.php?266-Pull-Brew-Melt-The-Indie-Coffee-Tea-and-Chocolate-Festival


----------



## beebah (Apr 1, 2012)

will it be ticketed?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

No, just turn up and enjoy. It's likely to be popular though, so do get there early


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

I think Laura and I will show up, should be a great day out


----------



## ObsidianSage (Jan 30, 2012)

Will be there if at all possible.

Dan


----------



## James Hoffmann (Jul 24, 2008)

Looking at the url formatting on the web page - it looks like Monkshood Coffee is behind the event, though I couldn't see any mention of this on the site?

Looks cool! Always up for more people being publicly excited about coffee. I hope I can get down there.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

...frame title="http://www.monkshoodcoffee.com/pullbrewmelt/" src="http://www.monkshoodcoffee.com/pullbrewmelt/" name="mainframe" frameborder="0" noresize="noresize" scrolling="auto"...

Lol, thats great publicity for Monkshood for all those that check url formatting.


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

It's a bit far for me to go, looks like a good day out though!


----------



## SlowRoast (Sep 24, 2010)

Might end up here, looks interesting!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

SlowRoast said:


> Might end up here, looks interesting!


James, you'd be more than welcome. Not too far away from you and we'll be there all weekend!


----------



## ianb (Jul 3, 2008)

Yes, James and others, it is Monkshood - we respectfully refer you to our front-page story saying so, in March this year! What is interesting is that other regional event organisers are also taking an interest in this.

-IanB

Editor, Coffee House magazine


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Its great that more regional events are being recognised as one of the most frequent criticisms of the industry I hear is that everything happens in London only.


----------



## The Mochafoccas (Jun 26, 2012)

Any better info available about this?


----------

